# [SOLVED] PinePGP won't work with ncurses interface.

## Philippe23

I just installed pinepgp to try to be able to send GPG signed messages.

However, when I go to send and select the proper filter for signing the message, the screen goes back to the prompt and has the following text as the filter tries to run:

 *Quote:*   

> $ pine
> 
> gpg: compatibility note:
> 
> gpg: "-sat" won't generate clear signed messages in future versions
> ...

 

Nothing I can type does anything.  I've tried inputting my passphrase and pressing enter in case the problem was just a display one (that doesn't work).  The only thing I can do is press ^C, which kills the filter and returns me to the pine message composition screen.

Signing a file by hand at the prompt works fine, complete with the pinentry-curses prompt for my passphrase.

Does anybody have this working?  Does anybody have any ideas what the heck I can try?

(I have no windowing environment, so using the -qt or -gtk prompts are not viable options.)Last edited by Philippe23 on Wed Jul 09, 2008 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cassiol

Heloo,,

 I never used this software. =(

 but i think the problem is gpg

```
 

 can't connect to `/home/peep/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory 

 
```

 maybe that helps 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnupg-user.xml

----------

## Philippe23

Nope, I always get that line because I'm not running a GPG-agent daemon instance.  I don't use gpg enough to care.  I get then even when I sign things from the command line, so that error's a red-herring.

----------

## Philippe23

I should also note that I get the LC_CTYPE line stuff when I run from the command line too.

----------

## Philippe23

 :Exclamation:  Turns out pinentry needs to know the TTY it should use.  Apparently it's able to deduce this when it's run from the command line, but the pine ncurses interface confuses it.

I added the following line (which came from the gpg-agent man page) to my ~/.bash_profile at the bottom and it works now:

```
# GPG always wants to know what TTY it's running on.

export GPG_TTY=`tty`
```

Since I still don't really care about having a gpg-agent daemon running, I just ignored the other stuff about spawning an agent and making sure only one is running in that man page.  It still seems to work fine.

----------

